# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Practice - First try at hand-drawn with my new* fountain pen!

## aami

So I wanted to practice to learn more about using my new (actually old but been a while) fountain pen! I don't really know much about it, and my hands got covered in ink  :Razz:  (there's no crying smiling emote so best I got)



I didn't finish it (as you can see, I have many white-out spots) because the ink went down a bit hard and I wanted it to dry so my hands didn't spread the ink everywhere. (they kinda already did though lol)

I kinda want to get better at the ocean lines and, as yall can see, they're wobbly and, while fine on the right side, not so good on the left! Tips there appreciated  :Laughing: 

Any feedback appreciated  :Smile: 

P.S. Happy that I can just post right away now :p

----------


## wminish

This is looking really good for a first try, the more detailed areas around pearl bay especially look really good. 

I've never used a fountain pen but I use dip pens for my work which I imagine are pretty similar except for how often you have to refill your ink. With dip pens it is pretty easy to put the ink down too thickly if you're not careful, this is just something that gets easier with practice, you may be pressing too hard or moving too slowly across the page. If your nib is dirty this can also cause more ink to flow off than you would like, sometimes you will get paper fibres stuck in the nib while working so it pays to check this often, I'm experienced enough now that I can tell by feel when this has happened. Nibs also often come with some residue still on them from the manufacturing process so it pays to wash them in very hot water before the first use. I also know that the ink flow rate of a fountain pen is affected by how the internal mechanism is calibrated but as I haven't used one I can't offer any further advice on how to know if this is happening or correct it. Smudging wet ink with your hand while working can also be a problem, it pays to get into the habit of working from top left to bottom right to avoid this (assuming that you're right-handed), I don't do this as much as I used to but I still do smudge my work sometimes (I had a small smudge yesterday for example).

----------


## aami

> This is looking really good for a first try, the more detailed areas around pearl bay especially look really good. 
> 
> I've never used a fountain pen but I use dip pens for my work which I imagine are pretty similar except for how often you have to refill your ink. With dip pens it is pretty easy to put the ink down too thickly if you're not careful, this is just something that gets easier with practice, you may be pressing too hard or moving too slowly across the page. If your nib is dirty this can also cause more ink to flow off than you would like, sometimes you will get paper fibres stuck in the nib while working so it pays to check this often, I'm experienced enough now that I can tell by feel when this has happened. Nibs also often come with some residue still on them from the manufacturing process so it pays to wash them in very hot water before the first use. I also know that the ink flow rate of a fountain pen is affected by how the internal mechanism is calibrated but as I haven't used one I can't offer any further advice on how to know if this is happening or correct it. Smudging wet ink with your hand while working can also be a problem, it pays to get into the habit of working from top left to bottom right to avoid this (assuming that you're right-handed), I don't do this as much as I used to but I still do smudge my work sometimes (I had a small smudge yesterday for example).


Thanks for your tips! I wasn't washing it beforehand, so that might be a reason. The one thing I'm struggling with is straight and consistent ocean lines. With going from top left to bottom right (I am indeed right handed), it goes against my digital instinct to go in steps (from coast to oceans to mountains to forests, etc) so I think a lot more focus on the sketch would be beneficial.

Either way, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## wminish

> Thanks for your tips! I wasn't washing it beforehand, so that might be a reason. The one thing I'm struggling with is straight and consistent ocean lines. With going from top left to bottom right (I am indeed right handed), it goes against my digital instinct to go in steps (from coast to oceans to mountains to forests, etc) so I think a lot more focus on the sketch would be beneficial.
> 
> Either way, thanks


One thing you can do that might help with the straight lines is to rotate your page as you're working so it's in an orientation where you can more easily draw straight lines in the direction you want, I do this all the time when I'm drawing straight lines for the edges of buildings etc. You don't need to strictly work from top left to bottom right, I'll sometimes pick a smaller section within the piece and work top left to bottom right within that, you just need to make sure that you work in such a way that you don't run your hand over sections before they are dry. From the time you lay it down the ink could take anywhere from 30 seconds to about 5 minutes to be dry enough to run your hand over (maybe even longer for a large blot). Focusing a lot on your initial sketch does help too.

----------


## Falconius

Or use a ruler.  :Wink:

----------


## wminish

> Or use a ruler.


A ruler is certainly very useful for the base pencil layer. I wouldn't use one with a dip pen though, you'll just end up with a huge mess.

----------


## Falconius

Have to use one with a raised edge so that ink won't bleed under.  David Finch on inking with a ruler.  With a dip pen I think it'd be wise to be sure to wipe the edge before doing to much with it.

----------


## Caenwyr

> A ruler is certainly very useful for the base pencil layer. I wouldn't use one with a dip pen though, you'll just end up with a huge mess.


Unless you turn the ruler upside down, so the sloping edge is raised instead of pressed against the paper. That will give the tip of your pen enough room to depose the ink without it being sucked under the ruler by capillary action.

----------


## wminish

> Unless you turn the ruler upside down, so the sloping edge is raised instead of pressed against the paper. That will give the tip of your pen enough room to depose the ink without it being sucked under the ruler by capillary action.


Good to know, I'll have to try that at some point. I will need to get a new ruler though, the ones I currently use are flat on both sides.

----------


## Falconius

Found another inker and he demonstrates using rulers here: https://youtu.be/MsfOCL3Ae9Y?t=1665
Though frankly the whole video is worth watching.  One point he made is about charging the quills with ink using a dropper at about the 25:08 mark and it looks like a good practice to adopt.  I've always dipped mine.

----------

